# I want to make a djentstick..



## thedarknightshreds (May 16, 2014)

as the title suggests, have some spare rubbish wood lying around and wish to make myself a djentstick.
So, what do need, I can guess at: a pickup, a machine head and an output jack (disregarding the wood that I already have)
is there anything else that I would need if not could you guys tell me what I need?, this is only a jokey project so I want it to be as cheap as possible 
here is the original video:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhOYflyfOPM
and here is another video which i also love :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF8psEdwVVo

Thanks a lot guys 
edit: sorry if this is in the wrong section, I thought this was the most appropriate section to post it


----------



## Hammer (May 16, 2014)

You would also need something to act as a bridge and something to act as a nut. Be creative! You could also put in one or two pots if you want a volume and a tone control. As far as tools, I would consider something to plane the "fretboard" and maybe a marker or something to mark the fret positions, or maybe even some frets made from nails or something.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (May 16, 2014)

ive had a brilliant thought, my djentstick will be the fanciest djentstick ever
basically, a neck through blackmachine with 1 string (complete with blackmachine headstock 
I call it the BlackMachine B1
(excuse the awful photoshop)


----------



## sehnomatic (May 16, 2014)

Ormsby Guitars BroomMachine - YouTube


----------



## ormsby guitars (May 16, 2014)

For the record, the broom machine took under 20 minutes to make. It's still going strong. 

If you want a laugh, turn the caption option on whilst watching the video on YouTube.


----------



## Mik3D23 (May 16, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> For the record, the broom machine took under 20 minutes to make. It's still going strong.
> 
> If you want a laugh, turn the caption option on whilst watching the video on YouTube.



Dem captionz


----------



## MetalDaze (May 16, 2014)

It's all about the tone wood


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 16, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> For the record, the broom machine took under 20 minutes to make. It's still going strong.
> 
> If you want a laugh, turn the caption option on whilst watching the video on YouTube.


 
That was great! What really cracked me up was "drop tuning" in the specs


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 16, 2014)

That was the BEST lunch break ever. Those captions are pure class!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 16, 2014)

Somewhat related


----------



## thedarknightshreds (May 17, 2014)

^^^
I guess that build would be good for 'digging' into the power chords,

thank you and good night..


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 17, 2014)

I'm gonna be that guy and say that this kinda puts a period at the end of the tone wood argument...


----------



## Eliguy666 (May 18, 2014)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I'm gonna be that guy and say that this kinda puts a period at the end of the tone wood argument...



Both the shovel and broom sounded incredibly different than regular guitars 

I don't get why people are so uptight about tonewood not being a thing, anyways. Pretty much every luthier agrees that it is.  Every guitar I've played has matched up to popular consensus on tonewoods when accounting for pickups/amp too.

On topic: You could make a mean-ass djentstick from some of these cane blanks for pretty cheap. A lot of them are even common fretboard woods. https://www.gilmerwood.com/search_results.php?page=&keywords=cane&size=100


----------



## thedarknightshreds (May 18, 2014)

So I could spend $70 on a cane of pink ivory or west African ebony and it may not be the right size, OR go down to b&q 10 minutes down the road and get a block of some other wood (not tone wood admittedly) cut to the size I want for £2 

Thanks for the suggestion though, a Purple Heart djentstick would look cool though 
edit: sorry for post bashing, only joking man


----------



## Eliguy666 (May 18, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> So I could spend $70 on a cane of pink ivory or west African ebony and it may not be the right size, OR go down to b&q 10 minutes down the road and get a block of some other wood (not tone wood admittedly) cut to the size I want for £2
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though, a Purple Heart djentstick would look cool though
> edit: sorry for post bashing, only joking man



It's cool. BTW, I checked. All of them are ~36", which is plenty for a djentstick since you don't really need to worry about headstock space. I'd also recommend a cheaper but high density/quality wood, like sabah ebony or bloodwood, for the bright djenty tone. Plenty of those are ~$20, and you'd be spending much more on the tuner/pickup anyways.

For a one string djentstick, I'd actually recommend something like a 33" scale, since you don't need to worry about intonating high strings.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (May 18, 2014)

^ exactly what I was thinking, i am completely fine with long scales as I play 5 string bass and have gorillas hands (seven fret stretches FTW!) 
So long scale is the way forward 
I was rather upset today because I remembered when I did my warlock refinishing, I binned all of the nasty old hardware that came with it, damn. then I would not have needed to buy anything for my project! 
but anyhow, if anybody else has any other cool ideas for my unique dj0ntstick project then feel free to post them here, I really wanna see what you guys can come up with!
Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jacobine (May 18, 2014)

is your djent stick going to have a telecaster body because thats what the blackmachine b1 was.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 19, 2014)

I'd love to see a full on Djent stick guitar with a 1" wide fret board/neck, frets, a little baby floyd with only one saddle but full on guitar body with tone and volume


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 19, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> That was the BEST lunch break ever. Those captions are pure class!



I have a soft spot for "Struck slut skank" (4:28). 

edit: Also loving the spec sheet at the end.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (May 19, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> is your djent stick going to have a telecaster body because thats what the blackmachine b1 was.



oh bugger, didn't realise that there was a b1, i was gonna call it the b1 because it had one string 
I think it's now going to have to be the Dj0ntmachine! (wether this turns into a 1 string blackmachine, that remains to be seen)


----------



## Eliguy666 (May 19, 2014)

The Djodmachine.


----------

